# MedicineNet- Bowel Prep Harder on Women Than Men



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: Bowel Prep Harder on Women Than MenbrCategory: Health NewsbrCreated: 11/17/2008 2:00:00 AMbrLast Editorial Review: 11/17/2008View the full article


----------

